# Small Cells



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

That is a very good question!

Basically, bees hatched in small cells will tend to build cells a bit smaller. But to get them to size may take two years. It is best encourage them to build small cells (do this by adding small cell foundation). 

The bees, may tend to build larger cells in the supers, and foundationless frames, as they will naturally build larger cells for the purpose of honey storage, and smaller for brood usage. Therefore, it is necessary to use a queen excluder to keep your queen from laying in these larger cells that may be constructed in the supers.

Best Wishes,
Joe


----------

